# 5spd swap



## tinyshop (May 23, 2007)

just got a 95 240sx auto , i want to put a 5spd in , ummmmm other than the clutch pedal stuff .will i need to change the ecu.and wire harness?.also what year tranys could i use.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Answer to all your problems!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This subject has been covered many many times, so if you do a "SEARCH", you'll uncover a wealth of info.

Instead of flaming you, I'll be a nice guy and supply you a link to get you started:

S14 5-Speed Swap


----------



## tinyshop (May 23, 2007)

thanks mandingo sound like a good days job .hey does it have to be a 95 trans or can it be 91to 98


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

tinyshop said:


> thanks mandingo sound like a good days job .hey does it have to be a 95 trans or can it be 91to 98


it can be any of them.


----------



## tinyshop (May 23, 2007)

sr 20det or turbo ka24de what better.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

nismo you really are the NO. 1 AssHole LOL


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

tinyshop said:


> sr 20det or turbo ka24de what better.



noooo. not this question again!!!!!


----------



## 2high2aim (Jul 8, 2007)

Man I have the same question but I want to know is a turboed KA24DE vs. SR20DET???????????????????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

tinyshop said:


> sr 20det or turbo ka24de what better.


Either one will do the job and the costs are similar.

If you like good low speed torque, go with the KA-t. If you like high winding motors, go with the SR.


----------

